# ??craftsman reliability??



## seaox

Hello All: Replacing an old Honda HS80. Interested in the Black Craftsman 30 inch 357cc* Dual-Stage Snowblower w/ EZ Steer, Electric 4-Way Chute Control Sears Item# 07188396000 | Model# 88396 which is on sale for $1,000.00. Two landscaper friends with Ariens are trying to steer me away to Ariens PRO models which they claim are more reliable, more sturdy, but cost double. Is this just brand loyalty/prejudice?? 

Is anyone familiar with THE Sears Craftsman Black 30 inch 357cc?? What reliability have Craftsman owners experienced?? Thank you


----------



## SlowRider22

I can't say that I'm all too familiar with that model that you're referring to; however my father had a 10 year old craftsman and my neighbor has a craftsman from 2 years ago. I've seen those machines in action, but also broken down with various problems.

In my honest opinion, I'd recommend the Ariens. Those machines have been around for nearly 50 years because they have quality products. I also say this because I have 3 Ariens myself and they are pure animals when it comes to clearing snow. They are built to last and easy to work on.

But it comes down to why do you need a 30" or a PRO series? Are you doing multiple driveways that warrant the use of a larger, more powerful machine? How much snow do you normally receive per storm/season?

We can probably give better advice if we have some of those details


----------



## mrplow

I'm no expert but I think Arien's is a much better unit.Friends of mine have craftsman and there always in the shop.I'd stay away from craftsman,but that's just me and I'm a newbie to this snowblower thing so take my opinion with a grain of salt.

As I always say go blue!!!


----------



## Blue Hill

I think that most on this forum would agree, if you are comparing new to new, Craftsman just ain't what it once was.
I'm new to snowblowers too, but I've been following this forum for long enough to confidently say that Ariens has always been known for quality and reliability and these days they are as good as any and better than most. . I just don't think that most folks would say that about the new Craftsmans.

JMHO. 
Larry


----------



## sscotsman

Analogy opinion:
$1,000 Craftsman = a Hyundai.
Ariens Pro model at twice the price = a tricked out Acura.

You are comparing apples and oranges..
those two snowblowers arent even in the same league.

You dont need to pay double for an Ariens PRO model..
If you are considering a $1,000 Craftsman, look at a $1,000 Ariens instead..
it will be a MUCH better machine for the same money..

Scot


----------



## seaox

SlowRider22 said:


> I can't say that I'm all too familiar with that model that you're referring to; however my father had a 10 year old craftsman and my neighbor has a craftsman from 2 years ago. I've seen those machines in action, but also broken down with various problems.
> 
> In my honest opinion, I'd recommend the Ariens. Those machines have been around for nearly 50 years because they have quality products. I also say this because I have 3 Ariens myself and they are pure animals when it comes to clearing snow. They are built to last and easy to work on.
> 
> But it comes down to why do you need a 30" or a PRO series? Are you doing multiple driveways that warrant the use of a larger, more powerful machine? How much snow do you normally receive per storm/season?
> 
> We can probably give better advice if we have some of those details


Thank you for the reply. I am a home owner with a couple multi-families--not a Snow Removal Professional. North of Boston with 50-100+ inches of wet snow. My drive is about 50 x50 & I don't want to scratch pavers with plow. Multifamily drives 100 x 20 plus parking for 10 at two locations. A tenant plows for the big storms, but its usually after his other paying customers & if his equipment breaks everyone has to wait. & When plow does not break, I still need to clear the parking areas & widen the drive when tenants leave for work --before the next storm or freezing. So I need something reliable & strong enough to chew & throw the plow created snow banks. I question if there is a significant difference between the Ariens Platinum or Deluxe models and the PRO model?? Thoughts?


----------



## seaox

sscotsman said:


> Analogy opinion:
> $1,000 Craftsman = a Hyundai.
> Ariens Pro model at twice the price = a tricked out Acura.
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges..
> those two snowblowers arent even in the same league.
> 
> You dont need to pay double for an Ariens PRO model..
> If you are considering a $1,000 Craftsman, look at a $1,000 Ariens instead..
> it will be a MUCH better machine for the same money..
> 
> Scot


Thank you.


----------



## SlowRider22

seaox said:


> Thank you for the reply. I am a home owner with a couple multi-families--not a Snow Removal Professional. North of Boston with 50-100+ inches of wet snow. My drive is about 50 x50 & I don't want to scratch pavers with plow. Multifamily drives 100 x 20 plus parking for 10 at two locations. A tenant plows for the big storms, but its usually after his other paying customers & if his equipment breaks everyone has to wait. & When plow does not break, I still need to clear the parking areas & widen the drive when tenants leave for work --before the next storm or freezing. So I need something reliable & strong enough to chew & throw the plow created snow banks. I question if there is a significant difference between the Ariens Platinum or Deluxe models and the PRO model?? Thoughts?


Sscotsman pretty much said it in his post. Ariens is pretty much the consensus of all snowblower owners...not to say that other brands are bad, but Ariens is just that much better and proven, IMO. You can certainly get a good Ariens for the price of other brands.

The main differences between the Ariens Deluxe and Pro Models are the larger engine, larger auger, tires, larger clearing width, and a couple more bells & whistles

If you happen to have the discretionary funds then I'd say go with one of the Pro series. Take a look on their website, it compares all their models and gives great descriptions


----------



## seaox

Thank you for all the replies-i am persuaded to go ariens. Thx.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

i got my craftsman back around 2003 for about $700 out the door. should have spent the extra $$$ and got the equivelant toro or ariens


----------



## SnowRemovalFan

Thanks for the great reviews of the Craftsman!  Now it makes me REALLY want a Toro single-stage for a backup machine!


----------



## Rockproof

Ummmm....,what are you going to do with the old HS80? I'm always looking for these old girls at a reasonable price....


----------



## seaox

I am hanging on to it for now because it still runs strong & I have multiple locations. So I will keep at on location to save a load/unload. I need to replace a Front Auger Sheer Pin and an Impeller Shear Pin. Local Honda shop parts guy claims they are both the same pin, but I have been unable to thread the sheer pin through the rod. It does not want to penetrate the Impeller shaft shear pin hole. Maybe I am missing the hole or the hole is blocked by a piece of the old shear pin?? Do you know if this should be the same pin on older models?? Is there any trick to clearing out the Impeller Shear pin hole?? I figure this one is maybe 20 years old. Serial Number is SA1-10189.... I am not sure if there were additional digits after the 9 as the edge of the decal or plate with the numbers is damaged on the right side. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Shryp

Have you looked into the impeller kit modifications? That might get you you some more distance out of your old machine, especially with really wet snow.


----------



## seaox

Assuming I can change out the impeller sheer pin, modifications to improve the show throw would certainly be welcome. Are there instructions or links on this site? Thank you.


----------



## Shryp

Just search for "clarence impeller kit". Some people buy them, some people make their own. No one ever complains.


----------



## Rockproof

seaox said:


> I am hanging on to it for now because it still runs strong & I have multiple locations. So I will keep at on location to save a load/unload. I need to replace a Front Auger Sheer Pin and an Impeller Shear Pin. Local Honda shop parts guy claims they are both the same pin, but I have been unable to thread the sheer pin through the rod. It does not want to penetrate the Impeller shaft shear pin hole. Maybe I am missing the hole or the hole is blocked by a piece of the old shear pin?? Do you know if this should be the same pin on older models?? Is there any trick to clearing out the Impeller Shear pin hole?? I figure this one is maybe 20 years old. Serial Number is SA1-10189.... I am not sure if there were additional digits after the 9 as the edge of the decal or plate with the numbers is damaged on the right side. Thank you for your input.


Seaox

I can confirm that it is the same pin. I would recommend that you soak the pin area/hole in some PB Blaster for a few days and then try to center punch what's left of the impeller shear pin out of the impeller shaft. What's left of the shear pin is most likely rusted into the impeller shaft so it will take some persuasion to get it out,. You may have to get creative with the punch. I looked at mine and you may be able to reach through the discharge chute with a long punch (and possibly the chute removed). Next step would be separating the tractor from the auger housing, taking the pulley off of the rear of the housing and completely removing the impeller and auger. This of course would give you the access you need but it is a lot more work...

Keep us posted...if you decide to throw in the towel on that junkie old Honda, let me know and I won't charge you too much to haul it away


----------



## detdrbuzzard

seaox said:


> Assuming I can change out the impeller sheer pin, modifications to improve the show throw would certainly be welcome. Are there instructions or links on this site? Thank you.


 if you want to order a clarence kit
SNOWBLOWER IMPELLER KITS


----------



## Shryp

Threads with pictures:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...adding-homemade-impeller-kit-my-1996-mtd.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/3746-impeller-kits.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...94-close-ups-mounted-impeller-kit-wanted.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-doing-installing-clarences-impeller-kit.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...aximizing-snow-throwing-distance-ability.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...larence-impeller-kit-best-mod-snowblower.html


----------



## seaox

Attached is Ariens Company explanation of the differences between the PRO-DELUXE & PLATINUM Lines.

Thank you for contacting the Ariens Company.

First, Thank You for considering Ariens for your snowblower.

There are several differences between the Deluxe, Platinum, and Professional lines.

All snowblowers use the same gauge steel.

The engines get progressively larger as the lines go up, for example- the Deluxe uses engines with between 11.5 and 14.5 ft-lbs of torque. The Platinum line uses engines with between 14.5 and 20 ft-lbs of torque. The Professional line uses engines with 21 ft-lbs of torque.

All of our snowblower use bearings and bushings in the same places, regardless of the models.

The drivetrain is the same on most models- with the exception of several features that are model-specific. Some models have a sold locked axle. Some models have a user-activated pin-lock axle (to improve maneuverability). Some models have the industry-exclusive "Auto-Turn" differential (a completely automatic locking/releasing differential).

On Deluxe models, hand warmers and drift cutters are optional. On Platinum models, hand warmers are standard and drift cutters are optional. On Professional models, hand warmers and drift cutters are standard.

The tires on the Deluxe models range from a 15" x 5" to a 16" x 4.8". Tires on the Platinum models are 16" x 4.8". Professional models use a 16" x 6.5" tire.

Please reply to this message with any further questions or concerns. We are happy to help.

Thank you,
Richard
Ariens Company


----------



## seaox

Nice. Going to try it. Thx.


----------



## seaox

Thank you for the lead. Will check it out.


----------



## FairfieldCT

Hi Richard,

I just purchased a new Ariens pro hydro 32 and I have a question about the chute control. 

I looked at these machines in three different dealers. Each and every pro model I looked at had a chute control lever that either did not work or worked only some of the time.... in a warm, clean, dry showroom. I heard "that needs to be adjusted" over and over.

I moved forward and purchased the pro series rationalizing in my own head that Ariens would not dare put out a poorly functioning design into the field.... but i have visions of needing to change chute direction 100 times in the course of clearing my driveway and fighting with that **** lever each and every time.

What is the trick? How do I adjust that lever perfectly so I dont end up with a very frustrating experience?


----------



## Blue Hill

It shows how to adjust it in your manual, Fairfield. I have the P24 and it works just fine as received. Haven't tried it under battlefield conditions yet though.


----------



## seaox

Thank you Rockproof. Took your advice. Removed the chute for access, Soaked with rust penetrant a few days, Tapped bolt repeatedly with each penetrant application to encourage it to travel along bolt, No luck the first two days, Then Heated with a propane torch until penetrant steaming out, Then punched it out with a 3 lb sledge & 30 inch Phillips screw driver ($2.00) from Harbor Freight Tool. It "popped" right out. Thank you.


----------



## Rockproof

Awesome seaox! Glad it worked for you. Does the impeller spin free on the shaft now? It should since there is probably some play in there like there is on mine? If so, your good to go with a new sheer pin (liberally coated with Anti-seize).

I was secretly hoping you would throw in the towel. I love the old HS80.


----------



## seaox

Sorry Rockproof: Hoping to use Honda at one location & get another for a second location. Both will serve as backups against breakdowns. The impeller spins free, slathered shaft & pin with Never Seize. Still waiting for Honda shop manual to come from Amazon before reassembly to confirm what things need to be done. I wanted to grease the auger bearings & separate the augers from the shaft to grease inside before reassembly. Saw a video on UTube & the repairman just slid out the shaft & auger assembly but is wasn't a Honda. Can't figure out how to pull the whole shaft & auger assembly out.

changed oil, topped off auger gear box. Is there a web site you recommend for Honda parts?? Thx


----------



## Rockproof

seaox,

Regarding removal of the augers...do you have the bucket separated from the tractor? You have to separate the two main pieces of the blower, remove the pulley from the back of the bucket, and take out the (6) 10mm bolts (on left and right side of bucket) holding the auger shafts and shaft bearings in place. After this and a bit more you should be able to pull the entire auger, gearbox, and impeller assembly out of the housing...

Check out the three visdeos by Johnbyboy here...although not an HS80, it is a Honda and will get you pointed in the right direction:





 
For parts I go to Boats.net here: All Years Honda Snowblower Parts

They don't have a great deal of parts for the 25-30 year old Honda HS80 but still the most parts available online...

Keep me posted...


----------



## seaox

*Hs80-auger repair*

Rockproof---Side one of auger slid off the stainless steel axle after a half dozen applications of penetrant & repeated heating & cooling cycles with propane turbo torch. The rusted-sheared off shear pin was hammered out reluctantly---then used 2 - four foot pipe wrenches to free the auger from stainless shaft.. The other side required much more work. Ultimately opened gear box & slid out axel still frozen to the remaining auger. This allowed work on the bench. The attached side of the gear box was a hinderance. Then Three(3) weeks of reheating heat & penetrant-tap--Finally rented a 30 ton-two jaw puller- & managed to pull the auger up 3 inches away from the remaining gear box cover -(Which allowed applying penetrant from the other direction)-Then 4 more sessions of propane turbo-torch & applying penetrant from both sides of auger-while alternating which side up or down. Finally was able to twist off with 4 foot wrenches. Buffed up the stainless axel & slathered with Never-Seize.

Parts are in --replacing oils seals, gaskets, packed the bearing with grease -Reassembly tomorrow. Hooray!!

QUESTION-Should I be using LOCK-TITE on the blots as the machine is reassembled??? If so, which hardness?? Or just more Never-Seize?? Also questions about sealing up the gear box. The gear box gasket was good. When I reassemble, I plan to clean the metal parts with brake cleaner. Do I need a gasket sealing compound on both sides of the gasket?? If so which one?? Or is there any reason I couldn't use GE silicoln II??? I have an open tube. Thank you. Seaox.


----------



## 69ariens

If you go with the ariens I would go with the platinum. A lot of people are complaining of the pro's throwing a lot of snow out in front of the blower. I just don't see that the pro is worth the extra coin. I .would also look at toro's 926oxe


----------

